# Hog hunting wma



## HAWK586 (Oct 24, 2018)

Which wma is better for hogs ocmulgee or oaky woods never been to either one wanting to try one after Christmas this year any information would be greatly appreciated thanks yall


----------



## antharper (Oct 25, 2018)

I’ve only hunted Ocmulgee and have killed quite a few , it’s been a while but I always hunted near the river during archery season


----------



## HAWK586 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ok thanks I'm guessing the gates are locked for the most part after the deer hunts are over right


----------



## tgw925 (Oct 26, 2018)

Where are you located? May can give you some better info that would more so lead you to success.


----------



## HAWK586 (Oct 26, 2018)

I havent been there at all yet planning on going after Christmas we will be coming from west ga


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 27, 2018)

Good luck. The pressure from the deer season is going to drive the hogs to the potato farms.


----------



## HAWK586 (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks like its gonna be mid to late January hopefully they will be settled back in I hope


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 28, 2018)

They’ll be out there somewhere ...... i’ve had success at Oakey Woods and never really found my way around Ocmulgee.
Close to the river, just oppo side


----------



## jkendal1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Can you hunt hogs in Oaky right now, Like this week? Also, If I am hog hunting during deer season do I have to have the Big Game license?


----------



## Rabun (Oct 30, 2018)

jkendal1 said:


> Can you hunt hogs in Oaky right now, Like this week? Also, If I am hog hunting during deer season do I have to have the Big Game license?




Oaky is open for small game now thru 11/28 so you can hunt pigs with small game weapons only during this time frame.  Yes if you are hunting hogs during a deer or turkey hunt you need a big game license and your weapon needs to conform to those that apply during the game season open at that time.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 30, 2018)

Rabun said:


> Oaky is open for small game now thru 11/28 so you can hunt pigs with small game weapons only during this time frame.  Yes if you are hunting hogs during a deer or turkey hunt you need a big game license and your weapon needs to conform to those that apply during the game season open at that time.



This^^^ it’s bout time to get back at it too!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Both are crawling with pigs. I have taken several hogs from both, most with. .22mag during small game, but I got a few during big game hunts and the hog/coyote mini season in May.   Ocmulgee has more wet bottom land and creek bottoms (which hogs seem to love, the wet soil makes for easier rooting) and there is a ton of soybeans/corn right next to WMA land. None of it will be in the ground once you hunt, but it helps support a larger pig population through the summer months, which means more pigs in the winter.  I’ve been all through the woods on both properties. If you want to PM me I can send you some coordinates where I’ve found pigs in the warmer months. Can’t promise they will still be there in the winter, since I focus on deer during deer season, but I did shoot at two pigs the first big game hunt on Ocmulgee, and saw at least another 5 or 6 from my climber. My brother saw a few as well.  I’ve been putting pressure on the area I hunt since August and the pigs are still there.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Good luck. The pressure from the deer season is going to drive the hogs to the potato farms.


Are there potato farms around here? I’ve lived in Cochran my whole life and never knew of a single potato farm. Mostly cotton, soybeans, and corn.


----------



## HAWK586 (Nov 2, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> Both are crawling with pigs. I have taken several hogs from both, most with. .22mag during small game, but I got a few during big game hunts and the hog/coyote mini season in May.   Ocmulgee has more wet bottom land and creek bottoms (which hogs seem to love, the wet soil makes for easier rooting) and there is a ton of soybeans/corn right next to WMA land. None of it will be in the ground once you hunt, but it helps support a larger pig population through the summer months, which means more pigs in the winter.  I’ve been all through the woods on both properties. If you want to PM me I can send you some coordinates where I’ve found pigs in the warmer months. Can’t promise they will still be there in the winter, since I focus on deer during deer season, but I did shoot at two pigs the first big game hunt on Ocmulgee, and saw at least another 5 or 6 from my climber. My brother saw a few as well.  I’ve been putting pressure on the area I hunt since August and the pigs are still there.


That would great thank for the info looking forward to seeing some new land


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 17, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> Are there potato farms around here? I’ve lived in Cochran my whole life and never knew of a single potato farm. Mostly cotton, soybeans, and corn.


Yes there is one large one that I know of and the owners land runs right down to the Ocmulgee River.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 18, 2018)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Yes there is one large one that I know of and the owners land runs right down to the Ocmulgee River.


I’m gonna have to look for it. Thanks!


----------



## dfixitman (Dec 20, 2018)

Anybody been to these areas recently? My son and I are hoping to drive down from KY sometime in Feb for our first hog attempt ever. I’ve  enjoyed reading through this section of the  forum as well.


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 20, 2018)

Seen a lot of hog sign at oaky woods the week after thanksgiving.


----------



## dfixitman (Dec 20, 2018)

Wanderlust said:


> Seen a lot of hog sign at oaky woods the week after thanksgiving.


Much appreciate the response. I’m going to begin studying maps and build a game plan. Like is said this would be our first experience at this going in blind.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 2, 2019)

dfixitman said:


> Much appreciate the response. I haven’t told my son yet but we have been watching some YouTube spot and stalks and he keeps saying he wants to go. He will be excited.


I’ve had a lot of luck getting in close in palmetto patches. The dense palmettos usually block their view so you can carefully sneak into 20-30 yards.

Down south it’s more still hunting than spot and stalk, I rarely see them out of gun range, you just have to stalk in ode enough for a clean shot. I like to walk in very slow and quietly stopping to listen every few steps. Hogs are noisy, but down in dense cover a pack of 6 can sound like squirrels from 50 yards away unless you can hear them grunting/squealing so I try to investigate every sound I hear.  The wind tends to swirl down in the creek bottoms, so carry some wind in a bottle and check it every few steps. If you can find some active wallows and fresh mud on brush alongside a heavy trail then you are in their zone.  There’s a spot I hunt like this and I find multiple hogs almost every other time I walk it.  They really like creekbeds with adjacent clear cuts too. They can bed in the overgrown cuts and feed down in the bottoms.


----------

